# Is this sweater beautiful or what?



## cricketwest (Apr 15, 2013)

All I can say is....Wow!!!

http://www.interweavestore.com/plaits-and-links-cardigan?a=kp130528


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

It is a beautiful sweater. Are you going to make one?


----------



## cricketwest (Apr 15, 2013)

No. I wouldn't have the patience. It looks pretty difficult. But thanks for asking! I am admiring it right now and thought maybe someone else may be inspired to tackle it.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

I have too many things on my plate just now or I would love to try. Maybe in the future. Thanx for posting this one.


----------



## Pixie Dust (Sep 21, 2011)

That is beautiful I think I'll give it a try but not toooooooooo sure.


----------



## annematilda (May 7, 2011)

Yes I got an email from them today. Have been eyeing it off but wouldn't be making it soon though.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

just ordered the pattern. Thank-you.


----------



## pemkelly (Sep 9, 2012)

Agree. Wow!


----------



## cricketwest (Apr 15, 2013)

Marilyngf: cool. Let me know how difficult it is....if it is for a more advanced knitter. I would think it would be. Maybe some day I will tackle things like this but for right now.....its bags!


----------



## Crafting101 (Jun 30, 2012)

I agree - it is really sweet. Love to make one.


----------



## hockeymom1014 (Mar 17, 2011)

I saw that this week and love it


----------



## cricketwest (Apr 15, 2013)

It is so classic! I would love to make this some day but not for a while as I am a slow knitter and need to feel the "satisfaction" of completing a project before I tie myself to a dedicated project like this.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely.


----------

